# Sticky  2023 January Frugal Tips, Ideas, and Hacks



## ladytoysdream

Here we are ..... made it to a New Year : 

On my to do list...........
Thinking positive. 
Thinking outside the box when needed. 
Trying new things. 
Less procrastination. 
Motivating my self and others. 

And you ?


----------



## Smoke56

Mine is simple, just try to better than I was last year, simple -yes- easily accomplished_??


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

This winter I am trying winter sowing.... planting vegetable and flower seeds in plastic containers with lids, holes punched on the bottom for drainage. People swear that veggies started this way are super hardy.

I've got the planting bug since it's been 50 degrees and heck it feels like the sap is running already


----------



## Micheal

We had a white X-mas, a brown New Year and now I'm waiting an additional 87 days til Trout season opens. 
Not that I'll wet a line, just something to look forward too...


----------



## ladytoysdream

Just had to take care of the well. The on demand line needed some air and 
the pressure switch was acting up. Got lucky they found the problem quick. 
And just got charged for a service call. Good thing I keep a few dollars in 
the piggy bank


----------



## ladytoysdream

Still pricing eggs . Walmart today. 

large white 1 dozen $ 5.60 
jumbo white 1 dozen $ 7.00 
large brown organic 1 dz. $ 5.10 
5 dozen pack package, large white. $ 27

So if looking to buy eggs, check out the other prices. 
Don't grab the first one at eye level. 
The brown organic dozen was the best buy.


----------



## Danaus29

Right now Menard's has their annual "15% off everything you can fit in the bag" sale going on. If you have a nearby Menard's and need anything from them, now is the time to buy it. Too bad I needed the new extension cord 3 weeks ago. At least the bag of bird seed I want will fit in their bag.


----------



## Forcast

See stores like of all places joann fabrics is closeing some stores. Whats that tell you when something basic like fabric that people cant afford


----------



## ladytoysdream

I found this site today about eggs.
Floating eggs: a bad egg, or just buoyant? - Egg Safety Center
People were talking about eggs that float, if they should use 
them or throw them out.

Lady in local store buying a 18 pack of eggs , sorry don't know the price.
So her husband points out that 1 dozen of medium eggs is $ 2.08.
And says to her , buy 2 dozen medium for less money than the 18 pack.
I don't know what she ended up with. But I know what I would have bought
if it was me.


----------



## Danaus29

A friend who works at Walmart let me know that they had pork loin roasts on clearance for $1 a pound! I bought only 2 because that was all I had room for. I really need to clean out freezers.


----------



## Micheal

Danaus29 said:


> A friend who works at Walmart let me know that they had pork loin roasts on clearance for $1 a pound! I bought only 2 because that was all I had room for. I really need to clean out freezers.


I got some "friends" that work at the local Walmart also. 
The last time they let me know about anything on sale was just before X-mas and it wasn't anything I wanted, but I think you can guess who wanted it as a present....


----------



## Danaus29

Micheal said:


> I got some "friends" that work at the local Walmart also.
> The last time they let me know about anything on sale was just before X-mas and it wasn't anything I wanted, but I think you can guess who wanted it as a present....


I was just a bit hesitant to look at this. The last 2 people who quoted me, did so just to call me names. 🙄 

I have got texts like that too. Oooh, this is on sale and btw, I want it for Christmas, birthday, just because you love me. Sometimes it's good to have friends in the loop.


----------

